# Hawaiian Air Miles ?



## cvmar (Oct 15, 2010)

I am not sure whether to post here or in the Travel forum but it has to do with Hawaii so I chose this forum.

We are planning a trip to Maui in the Spring however the airfare for our dates is off the charts so I want to use HA miles for one leg of our trip. My question is when I log into my HA miles account the number of miles per leg is greater than when I log in my husbands account. Anyone know why  that is? It would seem to me that it should be the same. I have done this a couple of times today and get the same result each time.  Thanks.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2010)

I presume by the miles being different you're talking about miles per ticket you'd need to purchase, not the miles showing in your separate accounts?  

If it's different FF accounts, the miles could easily be different.  I'd almost expect them to be different.  Checking the history on the account should show you where those miles came from.

If it's the number of miles needed to buy a ticket, try clearing the Temporary Internet Files and Cookies on your PC and log in again.  It may be something leftover somehow, and the memory needs to be rewritten..

Dave


----------



## calgal (Oct 16, 2010)

If your husband has a Hawaiian Airlines credit card, he may see lower cost (in miles) frequent flyer tickets.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 16, 2010)

calgal said:


> If your husband has a Hawaiian Airlines credit card, he may see lower cost (in miles) frequent flyer tickets.


  Yes, this is probably the case.   I usually transfer all the miles to my account and then, I make the reservation from my account since, I have the Hawaiian Visa Account.  However, lately they have only been allowing one ticket at the low point price and the rest at the regular price.   We do travel mostly during peak times so, I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## cvmar (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes we just applied for a hawaiian airlines credit card account in my husbands name however we have yet to receive the card so I wasn't sure, in this new credit climate, if it was approved. Thanks.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 16, 2010)

if you buy the one ticket at teh low point price right after buying another ticket at the low price points should pop up.  I have done this for my last 2 trips- can't guarantee this is always the case.  If it is showing at least 1 ticket for many dates around your time of travel this is probably the case.


----------



## sdtugger (Oct 16, 2010)

Carlsbadguy said:


> if you buy the one ticket at teh low point price right after buying another ticket at the low price points should pop up.  I have done this for my last 2 trips- can't guarantee this is always the case.  If it is showing at least 1 ticket for many dates around your time of travel this is probably the case.



Are you saying that you can buy tickets one at a time and you can get the lower mile levels more than once?  I've tried that several times (although not recently) and I've never been able to purchase more than one ticket.  What is your secret?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 17, 2010)

sdtugger said:


> Are you saying that you can buy tickets one at a time and you can get the lower mile levels more than once?  I've tried that several times (although not recently) and I've never been able to purchase more than one ticket.  What is your secret?


 Same  here.  I haven't been able to do that for a while.  I use to be able to get all four tickets at the discounted price but not anymore.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2010)

+1  We have only been able to buy one of the lowest prices tickets per flight for about 3 years.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the Hawaiian Miles credit card, so when I access my account it shows the lower mileage levels.  I booked one ticket for me thru my account at the lower mileage levels- then a day later I went back into my account and was able to book another ticket at the lower mileage level for my wife.  Each ticket cost 35,000 miles.  This was for next June and I did this in July.
If many dates around your travel date show no low mileage availability there may only really be one seat left.


----------



## cvmar (Oct 17, 2010)

The card arrived in the mail however I am not able to duplicate what I did on Friday. Air miles required are less for my husband however now if I increase the number of travelers the air miles per person (one way) goes from 17.5 to 25K. 

We are traveling Seattle to Maui and then Honolulu to Seattle purchasing a separate ticket one way from Maui to Honolulu but I am not able to see miles for this type of itinerary. I now have to book one way tickets using miles one direction and paying the other however the prices (but not the miles) are much higher for a one way ticket :-(

This is my first time doing this and I have to wait for the bonus 20K miles to post since we just made our first purchase on the card today. I hope it doesn't take the 4-6 weeks it says per the card information packet.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 18, 2010)

At the first step choose multi-city travel if you are arriving/departing from 2 different islands.


----------



## cvmar (Oct 18, 2010)

Carlsbadguy said:


> At the first step choose multi-city travel if you are arriving/departing from 2 different islands.



I tried this with and without the Maui to Honolulu leg of the trip however the website will not allow me to choose miles. It shows the miles tab but will not allow me to click on it and it only shows the cost of each leg. I have tried it with 3 different browsers.

I can see miles with a round trip SEA/OGG or SEA/HNL. Also all one way itineraries show miles but multi city will not.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

cvmar said:


> I tried this with and without the Maui to Honolulu leg of the trip however the website will not allow me to choose miles. It shows the miles tab but will not allow me to click on it and it only shows the cost of each leg. I have tried it with 3 different browsers.
> 
> I can see miles with a round trip SEA/OGG or SEA/HNL. Also all one way itineraries show miles but multi city will not.


  For multi-city you have to call it in.   That's the only way I've ever gotten that to work.  But to warn you sometimes the agents aren't polite about it.  Some may tell you that it isn't allowed.  But I just call back until I get one that will do it.


----------



## cvmar (Oct 21, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> For multi-city you have to call it in.   That's the only way I've ever gotten that to work.  But to warn you sometimes the agents aren't polite about it.  Some may tell you that it isn't allowed.  But I just call back until I get one that will do it.



Thanks I'll give that a try. I am now waiting for the bonus 20K miles to post so hopefully it will all work out.

I am amazed at the prices for the days we have to fly. The prices are much less during the Easter holiday and our largest school district has Spring break during that time. Go figure!


----------



## rschallig (Oct 29, 2010)

cvmar; said:
			
		

> ... I am now waiting for the bonus 20K miles to post so hopefully it will all work out.



I applied for the credit card today and will received 30K bonus miles. I suggest you call and see if you can get the additional 10K. 
Bob


----------



## cvmar (Oct 30, 2010)

rschallig said:


> I applied for the credit card today and will received 30K bonus miles. I suggest you call and see if you can get the additional 10K.
> Bob



Great thanks I'll give it a try!


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

My hubby got an e-mail offering the 30000 miles, but another part of the e-mail showed 20000 miles.  I got the 20000 when I joined a couple years ago.  It's nice that you can now book interisland one-way and use miles for one and cash for the other.


----------



## cvmar (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally booked with miles! Called CS a couple of times and each time was put on hold and then told I can't book with miles one way and $ the other if leaving from 2 different airports even within the same state however I       could book one way tickets each way. Go figure. As I am sure everyone knows that one way cost much more than RT and the miles were more as well.

However due to my obsessive checking one way miles finally went down enough to book 4 one way tickets with miles which makes 2 RT all with miles! I transfered all my miles and my sons miles to my husband's account and was able to purchase 2 one way tickets for each leg. I was also able to enter 2 passengers and it let me book both of them for the lesser miles amount for HA CC holders in one transaction.

I had enough miles on a different CC so I was able to book the same itinerary for my ticket for no cost as well!!  

No longer just a plan but now a reality. Hawaii here we come!


----------

